# Un poquito de Almaty (Kazakhstan)



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola amigos,

Hace un año me llamaron de la chamba, para que trabaje en una cuenta en un país que ni conocía. Primero me dijeron que era Kyrgyzstan, después Uzbekistan... y finalmente cuando recibí el contacto por mail, resultó ser Kazakhstan!!!  

...y acepté al toque! me pareció muy interesante conocer Asia Central (tenía que visitar cada cierto tiempo), su gente y su cultura, porque no tenía la mas mínima idea de lo que me esperaba. 

Kazakhstan fue parte de la ex-Unión Soviética, y tiene una fuerte influencia de Turquía y de China. Esto hizo de su cultura, algo muy peculiar. Físicamente los kazhaks se ven como una mezcla entre rusos y chinos, siendo en su mayoria musulmanes (por la influencia turca), y hablan ruso y kazhak. 

No tuve mucho tiempo de tomar fotos, las de abajo las tome en mi primera visita, lamentablemente después no tuve tiempo de tomar más, aunque de todas formas todo se cubrió de nieve después de algunas semanas. 

Estas fotos son de Almaty, que fue la capital hasta hace algunos años (ahora es Astana), una ciudad no muy sobresaliente en cuanto a construcciones, pero con una cultura muy interesante. 

Espero que las encuentren intersantes, es lo mejor que pude hacer con lo que tenía 

El Aeropuerto Internacional de Almaty









Camino a la ciudad









Un poco de la ciudad, cerca al centro









El centro de Almaty































































El Estadio Central de Almaty (Patinaje sobre hielo)









El Teatro de Ópera y Ballet de Almaty (aquí vi Carmen )









Parque Panfilov, en memoria a los fallecidos en la batalla del mismo nombre (durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial)









Siempre busco algo peruano de los lugares que conozco. Y bueno, en el caso de Almaty, lo que encontré fue este CD de Juan Diego Florez, que estaba entre los mas vendidos!!!  










En aquella época, la película de Borat era tabú en Almaty! aunque muchos kazhaks estaban contentos, porque al menos era publicidad mundial, y mucha gente se empezo a preguntar cómo era Kazakhstan.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, qué ciudad! Tiene algo que la hace diferente a las demás ciudades...no sé...

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey , grata sorpresa. Me gustaron las fotos !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey qué buen thread Omar, jeeee qué paises tan raros, desde la forma de pronunciar su nombre hasta su cultura, aunque se ve que con la caída de la Unión Soviética todos los países que la conformaban se han "occidentalizado" en cierta proporción. Me quedé con la duda de ver a un ciudadano de ese país, eso de "son una mezcla de rusos & chinos" me causa curiosidad  

Ojalá puedas postear más fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

WOW ! Muy bonito OmarPeru ! Tiene construcciones hermosas y es una sorpresa conocer algo de este país del que aquí no se tenía idea clara...


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

yo tuve una novia de ese pais, hay muchos alemanes por ahi tambien, una pregunta por casualidad no viste a borat por ahi?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me encantó tu thread, Omar, gracias por postear las fotos. Realmente quedé muy sorprendida de ver la ciudad, ya que conocía este país más que nada por su música étnica, que la pasan mucho en las estaciones de 'world music'--y por Borat, por supuesto.  La verdad que no me la imaginaba así, se ve bastante moderna, pero por ahí llegué a divisar sus montañas, deben ser hermosas.

El teatro debe ser muy lindo por dentro...y qué bien que reconozcan a Juan Diego Flórez, quien está en su mejor momento. Yo también tengo ese CD... 

¡Mil gracias y ojalá tengas más fotos para compartir--saludos!!!


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Si tienen tiempo, me gustaria que vean este video, fue de las primeras cosas que encontré en la red apenas supe que iba por alla... un poco de cultura Kazhak, y para que se den una idea del tipo kazhak


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

francis2064 said:


> yo tuve una novia de ese pais, hay muchos alemanes por ahi tambien, una pregunta por casualidad no viste a borat por ahi?


En esa época estaba en NY promoviendo su peli! :lol:


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

uuu!!! kazakhstan es un pais enooooooooorme y hermoso... tengo dos amigas que vienen de ahi, las conoci en la chamba cuando vienen de "visita" a nuestras oficinas.... tambien tengo un amigo de Uzbekistan, y ese es otro paìs genial!!! mostras las fotos!!!

p.s: que genial el video!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh!! Gracias por el video Omar, ya veo que son de aspecto más chino que ruso jeje


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios. 

Canelita, diste en el clavo, lo que mas me gustó es la música. Es hermosa, justo estaba poniendo el video de youtube de Lana, y me compré el CD también. Es excelente.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Oh!! Gracias por el video Omar, ya veo que son de aspecto más chino que ruso jeje


en realidad hay de todos los "tonos". Al comienzo fue extraño ver a personas con rasgos orientales con ojos y cabello claro... En uno de mis viajes llevé a mi esposita conmigo (ella es mitad china) y la gente le hablaba en ruso pensando que era local! :lol:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que linda ciudad, por el nombre pensaba que iba a ver puro desierto, pero me equivoqué  que suerte la tuya por conocer esas ciudades y culturas, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias J3r3my y a todos. Yo me alegro mucho de haber tenido la oportunidad de conocer Kazakhstan. Mas allá de las bromas de algunos de mis colegas, encontré algo tan particular en su gente, en su ciudad, en su cultura, que te da nuevas perspectivas. 

Y me alegré mucho cuando leí esta semana que Rusia esta mandando al primer cosmonauta musulman al espacio (y aqui viene lo interesante)... desde una base espacial en Kazakhstan!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Primera vez que veo fotos de este pais, la ciudad se ve interesante (estilo europeo, eso si). Por alguna razon, crei que seria un pais como mas pobre.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Bahhh. Un amigo español decía que Almaty era una ciudad "X" sin atractivo alguno pero por tus fotos, tocayo, no se ve nada mal. Me gustó.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Es la primera vez que veo fotos de ese lugar. Tiene edificaciones interesantes pero tampoco es espectacular aunque tiene pinta de ser una ciudad tranquila.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

=o Me sorprendí gratamente . Buenas fotos. Se ve bien la ciudad.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Qué bueno que les haya gustado, busqué un poco mas y encontré estas para completar un poco. 

A las afueras a Almaty









Todo esto es antes del Invierno, después de unas semanas todo era blanco...









Esta foto es del estadio de Patinaje que mostré antes...









En el centro comercial, donde compré el CD...  









El Teatro de día, esto fue semanas después, cuando regresé por segunda vez...


















Una foto en el restarurant turco del Hotel InterContinental. Lamentablemente había tormenta de nieve!!! pero la comida fue espectacular, asi que valió la pena...









Almaty es una ciudad un poco industrial con rasgos modernos, y que está en pleno crecimiento.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau ke linda ciudad :banana: Super interesantes las fotos  ademas se nota que esta bajo un gran desarrollo inmobiliario :banana:


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Excelentes fotos. De los 15 países que conformaron la URSS, los únicos que han podido sobrevivir al quiebre y renacimiento económico y cultural son Rusia, Ucrania y Kazakstán. Y claro, desde el nombre hasta el lugar donde se ubica, Kazakstán es un país enigmático, muy poco conocido por estos lares.
> 
> Quedé gratamente sorprendido por las imágenes. Aunque igual sabía masomenos como era Kazakstán, estas imágenes me lo reconfirmaron.
> 
> ...


En Almaty hay 2 lenguas oficiales, Ruso y Kazakh. El Kazakh es similar al turco y tiene los mismos orígenes. Tengo entendido que son bastantes similares. 

Por lo que conversé con algunos locales, el kazakh es hablado principalmente por las generaciones mayores, y al parecer se esta perdiendo un poco. Los jovenes hablan principalmente ruso, y no tanto Kazakh.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias por los comentarios Alex y Trick.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow que suerte tienes Omar de poder conocer todos estos sitios. 

Muy bonita ciudad y Kazakhstan es un país enorme, que pena que Asia Central sea tan poco conocida.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias Sebvill, la verdad es que si es bastante suerte. Y bueno, por ello también quiero compartir con todos. :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Omar--revivo el thread porque me fijé que el banner de hoy es de Almaty, está precioso, ¿no crees? Y bueno, espero que visiten tu thread porque te quedó muy bonito y así conocen más de esta ciudad tan bella.

¡Saludossssss!!!!!! :cheers1:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Cheers, mate! We have no idea who was behind that Almaty banner. It really came down as a surprise to a lot of Kazakh forumers yesterday. And let me apologize in advance for not speaking any Spanish in your forum section - Russian and English are [quite unfortunately I have to say] the only ones I know well enough to communicate.

OK now the treats! Right below are photos taken by our Russian friend and photographer from Novosibirsk, Russia, who visited Almaty last summer and took these beautiful photos:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

After Astana was made the capital, Almaty has experienced a great economical and cultural transformation. Once a drab soviet outpost between China and Kirghistan, Almaty of today is a cultural and financial center of central Asia, which, from its sparkling nightlife to its world-class hotels, has pretty much everything a cosmopolitan city would normally offer. But above all, Almaty is a cultural melting pot, as depicted in the following photographs by a Swedish photographer Sebastian Glitz:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Linda ciudad .
Nice city .


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Great pics, plasticboy!!! That nighttime banner of Almaty is just beautiful--it looks like a very vibrant city, even at night. And thanks for that second group of pictures...one can really tell of the melting pot that is Almaty, just by looking at the faces of Kazakhs. You fulfilled a wish of several posters here, as they were curious to see what Kazakhs looked like...very interesting faces indeed. 

Take care and hopefully you can also visit the threads of our Peruvian cities...we have beautiful sights to offer as well. :cheers:


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias por la resurrección Canelita!!! Este thread es mi favorito porque es talvez la ciudad mas original que he visitado, y tengo muy buenos recuerdos de ella. :cheers: No pude conectarme antes, y no llegué a ver el banner de Kazakhztan hno:

Thanks Plasticboy... again... for your contribution in this thread. Any idea why the banner was yesterday?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Fácil, arreglas la fecha de tu pc y la pones como 25/11/07 (supongo que ese día salió el banner, yo tampoco lo vi) y listo.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Fue un placer, Omar...y qué buena fortuna que Plasticboy subió todas esas fotos, las de los rostros de los Kazakhs fue de lo mejor, recuerdas que los foristas querían saber cómo se veían...qué diversidad, ni yo me lo esperaba así de diverso.

Qué buen tip el de tu tocayo Yibrail, cambias la fecha de tu compu y ya...puedes ver el banner. Increíble. Se me ha quedado grabado en la memoria, uno de los banners más bonitos que he visto (aunque el de hoy también está lindo, jeje).

¡Muchos saludos Omar, cuídate! :cheers: 



OmarPERU said:


> Gracias por la resurrección Canelita!!! Este thread es mi favorito porque es talvez la ciudad mas original que he visitado, y tengo muy buenos recuerdos de ella. :cheers: No pude conectarme antes, y no llegué a ver el banner de Kazakhztan hno:
> 
> Thanks Plasticboy... again... for your contribution in this thread. Any idea why the banner was yesterday?


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, thank you kindly to everyone! Frankly, I did not expected such an enthusiastic response from your side, after all you guys live half the globe from Kazakhstan in a totally different world, and yet.. thank you very much! :cheers:



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Fácil, arreglas la fecha de tu pc y la pones como 25/11/07 (supongo que ese día salió el banner, yo tampoco lo vi) y listo.


Hey, that's great, I've never thought you could do such a thing. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice set of pics ! The city looks so clean and green ! 

Dude ... hno: ... :lol:










Dude kay: ...


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Gotta love that unibrow! 

Almaty is indeed extremely clean and the scenery is exceptional too. Unfortunately as the standards of living were rising and car ownership was growing, the quality of air also suffered greatly in breezeless Almaty surrounded by high mountain pikes. The pollution situation there is similar to a chain-smoker being incarcerated under a tight glass sphere with a continuous supply of Cuban cigars.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^ :lol: ¡Esas cejas piden cera A GRITOSSSSS!!!!!! Ganas no me faltan de ir con mi telita encerada y ¡zuas! :rofl:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

And he wears it very proudly!  (I wrote above that his eyebrows are screaming for some serious waxing, and I'd love to volunteer, haha!)



plasticboy said:


> Gotta love that unibrow!


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

> cera A GRITOSSSSS


 Is THAT what you call that procedure? Ouch! You're too cruel!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

cera: wax "a gritos": screaming 

Just want to fix nature a bit...otherwise, he's a good-looking man. Reminded me of Michael Imperioli, who played Tony Soprano's nephew.



plasticboy said:


> Is THAT what you call that procedure? Ouch! You're too cruel!


----------

